# What brand of cordless tools should I buy hilti, makita, dewalt.



## Tiptop builders (Jun 6, 2011)

im looking for a new cordless kit my makita batteries have now failed and my kit has worn out. Should I get hilti or makita or the dewalt max range / xr in uk when they come out


----------



## goneelkn (Jan 9, 2010)

I got the Makita LXT kit last year, it's great.


----------



## TPBuilder (Oct 24, 2010)

Love my milwaukee m18 tools!


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

I have always had dewalt 18 volt. Just bought the lithium ion batteries that fit the older tools. Batteries are great. I love my impact driver! My regular drill doesn't see the light of day much anymore. My kit is 7 years old and haven't had much issue although I did wear out one impact driver already.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I think you will find this is a Coke vs Pepsi argument.....a Chevy vs Ford vs Dodge argument....if you catch my drift.

I have a Ridgid set, a Dewalt set, a Hilti set and a compact 18V Makita with 1.5AH batteries. Dollar for dollar I would say the dewalt is the best except for the fact I've fried a few batteries. 

For the price the Hilti has been a dissapointment, and they won't service any part of it except the trigger....you are forced to pay the repair cost limit of 130 bucks...and a replacement battery is insane. 

The Ridgid isn't built to the same standards, the body flexes a lot like its going to break apart....but I gotta say it hasn't let me down yet and boy was it cheap.

The little Makita can't hold a candle to any of them despite it being in the 18V catagorie. Its a wonderful little drill but the compact design isn't powerful and the 1.5Ah battery is useless.

If I were to do it all again I would probably get the Makita 3.0Ah set...or drop a few more beans on a Panasonic.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

For a drill, buy a Festool.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Makita


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I use the Dewalt 18v stuff b/c there is a lot to choose from. Hear lots of good words about the Makita and Panasonic but don't think those lines offer as much as the dewalt-I have right angle drills, grinders, drywall cutout and a jigsaw that all works off the same 18v battery's-as a 'remodeler' the convenience is worth the trade off of not being the best.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

72chevy4x4 said:


> I use the Dewalt 18v stuff b/c there is a lot to choose from. Hear lots of good words about the Makita and Panasonic but don't think those lines offer as much as the dewalt-I have right angle drills, grinders, drywall cutout and a jigsaw that all works off the same 18v battery's-as a 'remodeler' the convenience is worth the trade off of not being the best.


Yes I know they are trying hard to catch Makita:whistling Makita has all these tools you listed and more running off the one battery:whistling Oh and the cordless chopsaw, vibrator,and chainsaw:whistling the only thing dewalthas is the radio charger patent   

https://www.makita.com/en-us/Modules/Company/MakitaApperances.aspx


----------



## ca90ss (Oct 14, 2010)

Milwaukee


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

None. Forget the drills. Buy a really nice pen and become a paper contractor.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Yes I know they are trying hard to catch Makita:whistling Makita has all these tools you listed and more running off the one battery:whistling Oh and the cordless chopsaw, vibrator,and chainsaw:whistling the only thing dewalthas is the radio charger patent
> 
> https://www.makita.com/en-us/Modules/Company/MakitaApperances.aspx


Dewalt do not own the patent. Bosch also make a radio with a charger and so do some other companies.


----------



## Jimmy Cabinet (Jan 22, 2010)

I have always been a Porta Cable kinda guy except for my big 12" Bosch miter box.


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

BCConstruction said:


> Dewalt do not own the patent. Bosch also make a radio with a charger and so do some other companies.


Actually Dewalt and Bosch are the only ones. Supposedly, Dewalt holds the patent and Bosch has rights to use it. Bosch either pays or gave Dewalt access to the GFCI as a trade...it has been rumored.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

yet the bosch is a better sounding radio, more durable, way more extras. the dewalt is borderline bare bone sounds like **** and is the 2nd most expensive one on the market....... black and yellow is the same color as warning tape to keep people away

as for tools and such, every company makes certain items that are better than the rest but also make crappy stuff. its just a matter of trying different tools out to see what works for you


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

I have Dewault and the number of batteries and chargers that have gone bad is maddening.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

jiffy said:


> Actually Dewalt and Bosch are the only ones. Supposedly, Dewalt holds the patent and Bosch has rights to use it. Bosch either pays or gave Dewalt access to the GFCI as a trade...it has been rumored.


I'm sure that's just a myth as patents don't work like that. As far as I know you cant take 2 already made items build them into one unit then patent it. unless of course you invented the radio and the charger.


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

BCConstruction said:


> I'm sure that's just a myth as patents don't work like that. As far as I know you cant take 2 already made items build them into one unit then patent it. unless of course you invented the radio and the charger.


This patent shows B&D as the owner of the Radio Charger Patent

http://www.google.com/patents?id=X2...ook_result&ct=result&resnum=2&ved=0CCsQ6AEwAQ


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Jimmy Cabinet said:


> I have always been a Porta Cable kinda guy except for my big 12" Bosch miter box.


Did you mean Porter Cable? Last time I checked they were a bunch of crap. I think a few here shed some light to that fact.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

BCConstruction said:


> I'm sure that's just a myth as patents don't work like that. As far as I know you cant take 2 already made items build them into one unit then patent it. unless of course you invented the radio and the charger.


Probably should stick to construction and not patent law, seems ya kinda got busted on this one.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

And to the OP: BOSCH all the way!!!


----------



## Remodelor (Nov 5, 2010)

I'll be going down the Makita LXT route when I save up the dough.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

jiffy said:


> This patent shows B&D as the owner of the Radio Charger Patent


:blink::blink:Stanly Black&Decker owns Dewalt, Dewalt is there industrial line of tools. 
Before they went yellow they were all black with a RED label to show they meant business, this one may never die:laughing:


----------



## sccs (Jun 10, 2011)

*safty*

Dewalt seems to be the favorite for me


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

sccs said:


> I know that safety comes first. Here you can find some shoe covers to wear http://www.shoecoversupply.com


fftopic::2guns:


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Yes I know they are trying hard to catch Makita:whistling Makita has all these tools you listed and more running off the one battery:whistling Oh and the cordless chopsaw, *vibrator*,and chainsaw:whistling the only thing dewalthas is the radio charger patent
> 
> https://www.makita.com/en-us/Modules/Company/MakitaApperances.aspx


Ummm, does it come with a Victoria Secret catalog?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Paulie said:


> Ummm, does it come with a Victoria Secret catalog?


:laughing::laughing:Looks like I set myself up
http://www.makita.com/en-us/Modules/Tools/ToolDetails.aspx?ID=10946


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

jiffy said:


> This patent shows B&D as the owner of the Radio Charger Patent
> 
> http://www.google.com/patents?id=X2...ook_result&ct=result&resnum=2&ved=0CCsQ6AEwAQ


I would like to see that hold up for more than 5 mins in court. They have even patented "radio". Tesla better check with dewalt first that its ok to build the radio! Reminds me of back when flashpoint technologies tried to sue every cell phone maker on earth for having cameras in cell phones.


----------



## J-Builder (Jun 12, 2011)

Tiptop builders said:


> im looking for a new cordless kit my makita batteries have now failed and my kit has worn out. Should I get hilti or makita or the dewalt max range / xr in uk when they come out


I'd go with the DeWalt 36v 4-pack. I got one about six years ago and the power and lasting-time of 36v are well worth it. The circular saw fits the full-sized 7 1/4 blades and can rip ipe. I don't use the work light much (or the hammerdrill, either) but the two saws made it well worth the $800 I originally forked-over for it.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

wasnt the dewalt 36 volt saw and drill recalled then discontinued do to major saftey issues to which they couildnt fix


----------



## J-Builder (Jun 12, 2011)

If they were I didn't hear about it. I'll do a quick search, though. The only issue I ever had was the hammerdrill collar moving from the vibration while using it (as the hammerdrill) due to the collar being too loose.

Just looked, only thing I could find was the sawzall was recalled because the switch was having issues with catching on fire?? Never happened to me and I've been VERY hard on it. Here's the link I found and thanx for the warning...

http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml07/07068.html


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

i remember hearing about the saw somewhere, but i read in fhb i believe that the impact wrench was overtorquing and breaking guys wrists similar to how old school d handle drills would twist their arms around


----------



## J-Builder (Jun 12, 2011)

The drill/driver being so powerfull that it broke people's wrists is almost a selling point lol


----------



## j_sims (Jul 5, 2007)

I would suggest Milwaukee....*I would absolutely stay away from RIGID*...did I make that plain enough


----------



## PA woodbutcher (Mar 29, 2007)

5 years ago I was at a farm show where one of the vendors sponsored Dewalt to bring a few truck. They had 2 53' trailers full of boxed tools and 1 trailer with fold outs for demonstrations.

I spent a pile of money that day and got my moneys worth and then some.

Compressor
Roofing gun radio combination (and the threw in an extra gun)
12" double bevel slider (and threw in the stand)
10 piece 18V cordless set (and they threw in 2 extra pieces, my choice)
13" planer (they took $100 off)
Laser set with story pole (they threw in the tripod)
few other things to go along with them..

Been very happy with everything. Batteries seem to hold up well and I actually still have a few of the XRPs. The impact driver has since been replaced. The original still works, just doesn't have the ass that it used to.

The 4 way blade on the cordless recip saw is great, but with very little dust, it will stick....nothing that a 16 nail won't cure:laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

j_sims said:


> I would suggest Milwaukee....*I would absolutely stay away from RIGID*...did I make that plain enough


with both Milwaukee and RIGID made by the same co. Techtronic how do we know there is a difference:blink:


----------



## ca90ss (Oct 14, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> with both Milwaukee and RIGID made by the same co. Techtronic how do we know there is a difference:blink:


Volkswagen owns Bugatti so that must mean a Golf is the same thing as a Veyron.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

ca90ss said:


> Volkswagen owns Bugatti so that must mean a Golf is the same thing as a Veyron.


When they get T-Boned by my GMC pickup they are :laughing:


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

I've had Makita cordless since 1984. Never let me down.


----------

